# David Bowie



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2016)

David Bowie is dead at 69



> Bowie died Sunday after an 18-month battle with cancer



I was shocked to hear this on the news this morning, apparently he kept his battle with Cancer to himself.

I was a fan, and he will be missed

RIP


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2016)

I think his spaceship knows which way to go.  RIP.


----------

